# Ram and LGD play



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Pyrenees cross, Jasper that is about a year old and a small flock of sheep. At this point in life Jasper is a big goof-boundless energy and loves to play. I don't put him out unsupervised with the sheep and have used a shock collar to stop him from trying to get the sheep to play, which has worked.

I have a painted desert ram that as soon as Jasper is out there chases him. Jasper thinks this is a big game. The ram is definitely got the control over the game. Jasper just runs around as the ram chases him. I haven't scolded Jasper for this as it is the ram instigating the activity.

I can't help but think I need to put a stop to this. The last few times I've had Jasper out loose with the sheep, he's pretty much ignored the rest of the flock, just walking through them even the lambs so I'm happy with his behavior otherwise.

So should I put an end to this game and if so how?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Aren't shock collars wonderful? I used one for the first time this weekend on Eli (he wanted to playfully chase.....I put a stop to it). Issac really likes my ram though. He wants to play with him and I have not stopped it yet, but I don't think it's a good thing for them to do. Dogs and sheep have a whole different idea of what playing is. Dogs tend to grab and bite in play. It has not happened yet with my Ram and Isaac but I am afraid it may some day. So I scold him whenever I see him trying to play with the ram. I may end up using the shock collar on him for it, but right now he is learning the BACK OFF command which basically means to stop whatever you are doing. I tell him to BACK OFF any time he shows that ram too much attention.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

What is he crossed with? 
If it is not another LGD breed I would not allow him to be with livestock 24/7. I would keep training him the way you are, have him as an all around farm dog and I would put a stop to the chasing. 
No clue about sheep but goats chased in the heat die fairly quickly, the dog would never have to touch it, just chase it for a bit.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Just to clarify the dog is not chasing the ram, the ram is chasing the dog. The dog will run away and the ram comes after him. When the ram stops the dog might walk closer to the ram and the chasing starts again...he's a shelter dog but I think he has some retriever in him as he has webbed toes...looks like a great pyr otherwise.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd not put that combination in with my animals knowingly. He may work out just fine, but he may not and it can be quite costly to find that out.

Your dog is learning to respect your ram who is teaching him to back off. They'll settle down before long after they get an understanding, then the dog will go through another phase & either become a guardian or start turning the game around and chasing the ram. However, you must be aware that at some point the dog will snap at the ram (when cornered or whatever) in self defense. Many owners use the older does & bucks to help train pups. Just make sure the dog has somewhere safe to get away from the ram and be left alone.

I also would reiterate to the dog not to chase, harrass, or play with the ram in whatever manner suits you. I personally wouldn't use a zap collar for this purpose but am not against the zap collars for training. You may not see it now but be ready for it, that pup has not come of age as of yet so hasn't his feet under him. When he does swift correction and he *should* straighten out if he has enough pyr in him. Hang in there, it takes ~2 years for a guardian to mature. Keep on him.

HF


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The chasing behavior of the ram is a conquer and control plan. He is the man of the herd and will protect his ewes from all comers. The older he gets, the worse this will get. An adult ram, especially when the ewes come into season, will ram the person or dog, and keep ramming them. This is not a good game.

However, I never put a stop to the ram and rooster butting.


----------

